# water hose bib replacement



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

think thats what you call them. the faucet on side of house the water hose screws onto. Mine is leaking and i need to replace it. is there any special way to do this with out screwing something else up. as of now the only way to stop the leak is screw my hose on with a spray nozel on the end. its tight up against the house so not possible to get a wrench on the pipe behind it.

Thanks, MIKE


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow! Up tight against the house, huh? Sorry, can't help ya there. All I gotta say 'bout that is, you DO need a back-up wrench on the pipe. You could twist the copper in two. But... what I wrote to say is, when you do replace it, replace it with a ball valve (there are several styles to choose from). You shouldn't have leaks or worries after that for a long, long time.


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

*Hose bib replacement*

You can get a new seat washer and bonnet packing at any of the big box stores. You won't have to remove the fauct from the house just rebuild it.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

qapd, thanks, i hadnt thought about that. will have to give it a look this evening.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

fishinfool said:


> qapd, thanks, i hadnt thought about that. will have to give it a look this evening.


suggest you take a close up picture of the faucet, print it out, then take it to a Hardware Store where you will get some service. They can tell you exactly how to rebuild it and ensure you get the correct stuff to do it. As suggested above replacing the packing is a good idea. Also, when you are screwing the stem back in, open it halfway(as if turning on the water) before tightening the stem so not to damage the seat while tightening. Good luck.


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

you may not have to get a wrench on it. Mine were all cooper tubing that they sweated on a 1/2xcl galv nipple and then screwed on the hose bib. Turn off the water at you main valve and open your sink in the house to releave the presure. Then you can get a benzene torch heat up the nipple while pulling/twisting the old hose bib. Once you get it off clean the pipe and sweat the new one back on. I used the 1/2 copper sweat conection that went to a 1/2 union so if it ever happens again you can just unscrew the fitting and replace the bib. 
or call a plumer about $110 and hour and 20 in parts and done before you can write the check.


----------

